# Gem today :)



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2013)

So heres Gem today seems to have fatten up a bit more  dont mind her head i shaved it. She is the daughter of Fallen Ash farms blue interlude and Vermilyea farms legacy Jubilee. She is bred to a red appaloosa dont know his name or if he`s registered.


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery




Gem is adorable and looking good. Do you have a due date for her?

Can you take a pic from behind to see how wide she is and whilst your there lift her tail and take one of her udder and hooha please.

Thanks


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2013)

Hi no i dont have a due date for her :/ as she was a rescue and the girl that owned her before pasture bred her. She would have to be due soon as the girl got her out of the pasture in July



i will try to take pictures as soon as i can


----------



## Eagle (May 20, 2013)

Ok, it is hard to see in these pics as you aren't square on but her tummy seems forward which i a sign she is close. I am looking forward to the other pics to see


----------



## MountainWoman (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery and what a beautiful mare you have! Should be a gorgeous baby and maybe Diane can tell us if we'll be seeing more spots since the daddy is an appy.


----------



##  (May 20, 2013)

YES you'll be seeing SPOTS I would imagine. I wonder what pattern daddy was -- but many times you get the loudest patterns out of solid mares. So, I'm looking forward to another little SPOTTED one!!!!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 20, 2013)

This is her utters today  she keeps moving but hope these pictures help and yes im hoping she has a spotted one as well.. she could of been also bred to a solid black colt but he might of been to young to breed as he was approximatly 2


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Oh she looks fabulous! Love that lop-sided belly!! We'll watch for some udder developments and keep track of the tummy views and see how she changes in the next couple of weeks. That should help us guage a bit more of when ! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

What a pretty girl! Yes keep the pictures coming every few days so we can watch for any changes that might give a clue to her due date.

Oh, sorry, I should have said WELCOME - great to have you and Gem here with us - by the way, may we have your name too?


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 21, 2013)

Hi my name is Cassandra but u can call me Cass



i will for sure send more pictures as the weeks go by


----------

